# Fleeces for sale



## Mrs. Homesteader (May 10, 2002)

These 3 have been skirted. There is still a wee bit of VM, but not much. I would like $10 each plus shipping for them. 
* 
Number 1* *3.32 lbs.* SOLD























*Number 2* *2.82 lbs.* SOLD

















*Number 3* * 4.5 lbs.* SOLD

























*I have more to skirt. I am working on them this week. * Hard to believe it is February 5th and I was outside in the sunshine without a coat. The ground was covered in new snow yesterday and we have green grass today!!


----------



## Falls-Acre (May 13, 2009)

What type of fleece are these? Lots of crimp and curl! I've sent a PM.


----------



## Mrs. Homesteader (May 10, 2002)

They are Shetland.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Finally! 

I can vouch for the lovely quality of these fleeces. 
They come from happy sheep. 

I am pming you too, Marci.


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

I'm so excited to see these!!!!!
When we move we want to raise Shetlands!! Omgoodness, they are gorgeous. Now I know for sure we have made the right choice! Woohoo!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

That was fast! Wouldn't it be nice if we could support all of our fleece growers just on this forum  That would be a dream come true for a lot of people I bet. It would be exciting to see.


----------



## Mrs. Homesteader (May 10, 2002)

Here are the next 3. Number5 the black one is free for shipping. She never cuts nice. They always complain about her and she seems to have more VM than the others. 

*Here is number 4 - 1.04 lbs.* SOLD
















*
Here is number 5 - Free for shipping .72 lbs.* *TAKEN*
















*Here is number 6 - She is one of my favorite colors. 1.94 lbs.* *SOLD*


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

Sent you a pm. Might as well learn it all at once! Lol:rock:


----------



## JDog1222 (Aug 19, 2010)

LOL #5, she sounds JUST LIKE ME!


----------



## Mrs. Homesteader (May 10, 2002)

Here are the next 3. There are more, but my camera battery is now on the charger. Number 8 has a little more VM, mostly longer hay. Not sure why. Also, on these last 6, I am skirting the best I can. My outside skirting table with lots of room and light is not available. Please forgive me if I miss something. I am truly trying hard. 

*Number 7 - 1.4 lbs.* *SOLD*















*
Number 8 - More VM - 1.02 lbs.*















*
Number 9 - 1.12 lbs.* *SOLD*


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

Pm-ed you!


----------



## lathermaker (May 7, 2010)

SKIRT FASTER! LOL I want some toooo!


----------



## pyrobear (Nov 10, 2006)

i Pm-ed ya to!!


----------



## Mrs. Homesteader (May 10, 2002)

I have my Wonderful Neighbor children here and I am watching them, so it is going slow. #4 is spoken for now. It won't let me edit and mark it sold. These next 3 have more VM than the first ones, but it is still not too bad. 

Number 10 - Woolsey - 1.16 lbs.
















Number 11 - Rachael - 1.04 lbs.
















Number 12 - Purl - 1.86 lbs. SOLD


----------



## Mrs. Homesteader (May 10, 2002)

I have not checked my PM's today, but will in a bit. SOrry.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Mrs. H if you let me know which ones are sold I can enter it if you aren't able. I marked #4 as sold. Unfortunately it wouldn't let me add that nice red or to make it bold.


----------



## Mrs. Homesteader (May 10, 2002)

You all are blowing me away. I can't believe I put this off so long. Anyway, yesterday I was really stressing about all I have to do. I have 2 big co-op orders to process. One is here, but I need to have all the paperwork done and printed so my husband can just pass them out and collect the money. I have a huge coconut oil order coming on Friday that he will have to unload and sort. I have to have all the paper work done and printed for it. Anyway, I have one more fleece to put up and the other ones (somewhere between 2 and 4 more) will have to wait until after surgery and recovery. I have to make cheese today or I will lose 4 gallons of milk. I did manage to get through all of my PM's. Ooops, I just got another one.  At this point, the only ones left to sell are #8, #10 and #11. If I get #13 up that will be the last one for now. THank you all for the interest and purchases you have made. I will get them out as soon as I can. Hopefully for any that are paid for that will be today.


----------



## Mrs. Homesteader (May 10, 2002)

This is the last one pre-surgery.  

Number 13 - Abigail - *SOLD*


----------



## Mrs. Homesteader (May 10, 2002)

All fleeces that have been spoken for are mailed. There are still 3 unspoken for and I will get to the others next week hopefully. Thank you all so much!!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Mrs.H how are you feeling? Can you tell me if all the ones that are sold, are they marked? I can do it for you if you let me know what needs marking. Maybe we can move the pictures of the fleeces that are still available into a new post. Just a thought.


----------



## Mrs. Homesteader (May 10, 2002)

I am recovering a LOT slower than I thought I would. I am not used to being down so much. Being overweight has not helped the process. Gravity helps to pull on me when I am up and walking and then there is compression when I am actually getting up or going down. I see the surgeon again on Friday. I am hoping for a good report. 

I think they are all marked correctly. The only ones still available are #8, #10 and #11. Then I still have the other ones to work with.


----------



## Mrs. Homesteader (May 10, 2002)

#10 and #11 are now spoken for.


----------



## lathermaker (May 7, 2010)

lathermaker said:


> SKIRT FASTER! LOL I want some toooo!


Ohhh, that sounded bad. I'm Sorry MH. I didn't mean to rush you when you don't feel well.....


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Mrs.H how are you doing? Didn't you have a dr appointment? You know to make things easier for you. You might offer the fleeces for sale in the unskirted state, just a thought so you aren't sitting around stressing.


----------



## Mrs. Homesteader (May 10, 2002)

lathermaker said:


> Ohhh, that sounded bad. I'm Sorry MH. I didn't mean to rush you when you don't feel well.....





Marchwind said:


> Mrs.H how are you doing? Didn't you have a dr appointment? You know to make things easier for you. You might offer the fleeces for sale in the unskirted state, just a thought so you aren't sitting around stressing.


No worries to either of you. I am getting stronger every day. I did see the surgeon yesterday. He explained to me what he had to do. He said that it changes my recovery from 2 weeks to 6 weeks, but that is OK. I am not going to do anything that will mess it up and make it happen again.  Thank you for asking about me. 

I am not stressing about the fleeces at all. When I am up to it, I will do the remainder.


----------



## lathermaker (May 7, 2010)

Marci: I got my fleece in the mail yesterday. THANK YOU!

This fleece is GORGEOUS. I can't wait to start spinning it. In fact, I just put it into the washer about 15 minutes ago. (Yes, I do know what time it is...I'm a night owl!) The fleece was calling to me...wash mewash mewasssshhhhh meeeeee :bouncy:

It does have a little bit of VM, but it's long clean hay, very easy to pick out.

Put me on the list for your next round of shearing.

Karla


----------



## Mrs. Homesteader (May 10, 2002)

Karla, I am glad that you are pleased!!


----------

